# Is this silvertip a mix?



## Winnal (Mar 23, 2017)

Here's a silver tip I found that's not mine, is it pure or mixed? Mixed right? Silvertips are not pure are they?


----------



## SadTales (Jul 20, 2016)

That's a purebred Shepherd, just has washed out colours.


----------

